
Meet the Carousing,Harmonica-Playing Texan Who Won Nobel for Cancer Breakthrough - yarapavan
https://www.wired.com/story/meet-jim-allison-the-texan-who-just-won-a-nobel-cancer-breakthrough/
======
yarapavan
Nobody could even say for certain that such a such a (missing piece of the
cancer-immunity puzzle) piece existed. And certainly nobody would have guessed
that it would be discovered by a hard-living, harmonica-playing Texan who
hadn’t even been looking for it.

